# Found abandoned pigeon babies in hyderabad, India



## jkabhi (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi there,

I am new to this and had found two baby pigeons two days back, almost 14 to 15 days old ( taking cues from the your website and noticing the photos) in my balcony, gave them water ( tube fed), gave little egg ( tube fed), now the problem, one of the baby pigeon developed diarrhoea and died yesterday gasping for breath, actually it was the one was pecked bit harder, had a bleeding wound and slow in reflexes, i am sure i didn't enter the trachea while tube feeding and had gone over the tongue. I could not find any ready made bird feed in my area.

Started giving corns and chick peas one day back, with some sunflower old ( four five drops ).

Q 1: why the parents who come to my balcony, do not adopt the fallen baby. Actually they are still fighting with another couple, who took their space and pecked the babies that they had to fall down from the overhead tank.

Q2 : what should i do to save the life of the one left baby pigeon, as i feel its depressed as it is not finding any companion. he wants to play with my fingers, when i go to put corn and pearl millet ( Bajra ) in front of it, however, cannot play with it forever, for the fear of contracting any infection.

Q3 : the fur of the baby near the neck became wet due to spilled over egg whil feeding, which i cleaned but still its not flurry and fluffy but appears sticky. what to do?

Q4 : any other home made thing i can made it eat?

Actually i want to save the baby and do my duty so that it can fly one day, but i am worried if it will be abe to make it.

Kindly advise

Abhi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for helping those little babies and so sorry for the one that didn't make it.
I wish you the best of luck with the second baby.
Best to find baby bird specific formula so he can get all the nutrients he needs to grow. Have you done an online search?
For now you can feed him baby food, cereal and vegetables. You can dilute them with some water and you can slo add some egg in it. Make sure the crop is empty before you feed.
Also keep the baby warm, best with a heating pad set on low.
If the parents rejected the baby they won't adopt it.
It is very, very rare to contract any diseases from pigeons. However do wash your hands after each contact with the bird.
You can wipe with a warm cloth the food spilled on him.
Good luck and thank you for helping this little darling.

Reti


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for caring for the squab.

You should not allow the other couple fight with the parents, so that they will feed the baby and will be easier for you not to hand-feed him.

In about 1 week - 2 weeks max be should be eating on its own. Meanwhile a transition to the seeds are defrosted peas handfed:

_Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy._


----------



## jkabhi (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks very much to Reti and Dima.

The pigeon is eating peas which i defrosted as per the method described and at the same time, it has started eating the pearl millet too, though it doesn't eat on its own ( means it eats only when i am around ). I had fed him in morning before leaving for job and then when i came back after 8 hrs of work, i found its crop totally empty. In the night i had kept him inside in the cardboard box with lots of holes in it ( as i felt it would be unsafe for it, as there are bats in my area). Also when i go for my job i left him in open balcony of my apartment, there is lot of sun and it prefers to sit out in the open, but today i observed while feeding it, as it was opening up its wings, that there are wounds over the hind legs ( i think the other pigeons muct have attacked it).

Now I would like to ask, if i need to give the baby any antibiotics.
While hand feeding, even though there are peas in my hand or the pearl millet, still the baby just prods the crevices between my fingers with all the sound of che che. Is it normal behaviour, i think it just can't understand between the food or my hand, or wants some company badly.

I hope it just grows up healthy and flies away to its destiny.

I would be grateful, if you could answer the above questions.

Thanks very much.

Abhi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*When it is pecking between your fingers it is looking for food, as it's mom and dad actually put its beak inside their beak to feed it.

The baby needs to be fed at least 3 or 4 times per day if possible, but you can leave a nice deep spill proof bowl of seed while you are not there, so it can practice eating by itself.

If a hawk or cat, bat or rat got a hold of it it would be best to give it antibiotics.*


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Or just sanitize him wounds and apply antibiotic ointement. If not ointement then put TURMENIC on open wounds; it makes miracles.


----------



## jkabhi (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi there. thanks for your replies, it raises my confidence in taking care of the baby pigeon, i came today from office, and the baby was hungry, had kept the ceramic small cup with pearl millet and water in similar other cup for the baby, but i think it hadnot eaten anything today, or may be some, but the crop was empty when i fed the millet with help of bottle with cloth over it and a hole within, it just gulped down the food very fast, and then gave it some corns too. 

I will be putting some turmeric today on its wound, as advised by you, as i myself believe in the medicinal properties of turmeric.

Now one worry, i am noticing few papules over its beak and near the eyes, are these excrescences normal, i think once i fed it some ghee, i hope those are not the xanthemas which we humans develop due to excessive fat. or is it some infection.

thanks again.

Abhishek


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It could be POX. Can you upload a picture?
It doesn't spread to humans, but always wash your hands after caring for baby.


----------



## jkabhi (Sep 7, 2012)

After you told me, i confirmed through internet pictures that yes it is indeed pox, and as described on other sites, the vesicles are increasing in size, and today the baby is not eating the pearl millet also, could be due to some lesions in the throat mucosa. the breathing is laboured. could gulp only four to five small green peas......nothing else

i wuld like to ask, now what should i give pigeon to eat or will it survive.

It is empty stomach since morning and grunting. 

Abhishek


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please post a clear picture of the lesion, as it is hard to guess what this might be, because if it is not pox it could be in need of medication asap.*


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

You have to hand feed him He will die of starvation and other complication due to pox. Above in the thread i pasted the feeding instructions with defrosted peas. Please feed him 30 peas untill next time when crop is empty.If he eats from the bottle you gave before, keep doing it and vary the seeds. mixed seeds


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like a combination of canker and pox.


----------



## jkabhi (Sep 7, 2012)

he did not have anything since yesterday morning, i tried feeding it ysterday and in the morning too, but i was not taking anything. so today i came back during my lunch hour today, and hand fed it few peas and corn but when i came back from work, it had vomited most of it. It is not taking anything from the bottle i had kept for it. 

Q1: anything else it would like, since tomorrow being sunday i can take care of it fully. Can i tube feed an egg to it (please reply to this definitely)?

Q2: I tried to go online shopping too, but could not find any ready pigeon or for that matter bird mix in online stores here in India, any other home made or easily available food for it?

Q3 : Any medicines taken by us humans, which can be given in lesser doses? 

Q4: How to upload a photo here on this website. 

thanks


----------



## jkabhi (Sep 7, 2012)

and one more thing, suppose its canker with pox, what to do then?
pox is self limiting disease and will subside by its own, what to do for canker, anything to be done? please do reply.

And how to upload the photo, i know i am asking these questions, but try to understand that i am not that net savvy to know these things. thanks


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

To upload a pic go in GO ADVANCED, then ATTACHMENTS, you upload straight from your computer


----------

